# A Meerschaum Mermaid I came across



## jeff2winit (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all, new to the boards and got a question for you seasoned vets:

I picked up this Meerschaum at the flea market this weekend, and was curious what you all thought of it!

It is of a mermaid / bow maiden with a long bent bit, any idea of a value would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!



















not sure if my picture will upload...

It is unsmoked


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

No clue on the value, Jeff. I love the stem. Awesome find. :nod:


----------

